# Long labor??



## KrystalMarie (Jul 15, 2010)

We found another one of my rabbits with some blood on her. She was buliding a nest and out male was with her.. We don't know if she had one and maybe ate it or something esle happened..
She's in the house now but there is really not much happening..
We looked in the hole but nothing....
She's been in labor for what seems like for ever?
How long can she be in labor for?
Could she have stopped having babies when the male was in the hole?
Our other rabbit had babies in the hutch with the male...
I'm not sure..
and I don't understand why there is blood but no babies..
Any ideas?


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 16, 2010)

How is your doe today?

One possible reason for seeing a bloody discharge from a doe is a stuck baby. Sometimes, a doe will conceive only one or two fetuses when she is bred. Often when this happens, the doe will go a couple of days past her due date, carrying to 34 days or more (normal is 28 - 32 days, most does go 30 - 31). When this happens, the babies are oversized, and the doe has a difficult time delivering them. The babies usually die because of the extended delivery. Most of the time, the doe manages to deliver the babies on her own, though I have assisted with a few over the years. If the doe is unable to pass the fetus, it may mummify inside her. Fetal mummies usually prevent pregnancy, at least on that side.


----------



## KrystalMarie (Jul 16, 2010)

We are totally confused we did not think either of our bunnies were pregnant. But did notice they were getting fatter.
We built her a hutch and brought her in the house.. The bleeding stopped and she'll just lay down and pant for awhile..
She is still really fat. 
She isn't interested in moving the grass into the box anymore..


----------

